# Meetings > Workshops >  Mini-Workshop για Νέους - Δηλώστε Συμμετοχή!

## socrates

Με την ευκαιρία της καθιερωμένης εβδομαδιαίας συνάντησης στον Σύλλογο, και λόγω του ότι έχει περάσει καιρός από την τελευταίο workshop για νέους, την Τετάρτη 15 Οκτ. και ώρα 19:30 (προσέλευση) θα γίνει μια ενημέρωση σχετικά με θέματα που αφορούν κυρίως τους καινούργιους στο άθλημα.

Το mini-workshop θα έχει χαρακτήρα συζήτησης όπου θα παρουσιαστούν τα κυριότερα θέματα που απασχολούν όσους θέλουν να μπουν ή είναι πρόσφατοι στο δίκτυο. Για παράδειγμα τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται, ποια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός ποιοτικού link, κατασκευές με εικόνες, σχέδια και παραδείγματα προς αποφυγή ή προς μίμηση, ανάλυση ενός router με mikrotik, κ.α.

Δηλώστε συμμετοχή και διαδώστε το σε όσους περισσότερους μπορείτε.

----------


## socrates

Για όσους δεν έχουν ξαναέρθει (κακώς), η διεύθυνση είναι:

Αμερικής 17 - 4ος Οροφος - Αθήνα, κοντά στην πλατεία του Συντάγματος

----------


## trimitsos

Εγώ 95% θα έρθω!

----------


## JB172

> Εγώ 95% θα έρθω!


Κάντο 1000% γιατί έχουν γίνει δυσεύρετα τα workshops.  ::

----------


## acoul

1 θέση

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να πέσουν και τηλέφωνα... voip... mail... msn... ειδοποιήσεις στο facebook ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι, σε γνωστούς και φίλους, γιατί το forum δεν είναι το μοναδικό μέσο επικοινωνίας. Επίσης καλό είναι να προταθούν και μερικά θέματα από αυτούς που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν. Spread the word!

----------


## papashark

> Καλό είναι να πέσουν και τηλέφωνα... voip... mail... msn... ειδοποιήσεις στο facebook ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι, σε γνωστούς και φίλους, γιατί το forum δεν είναι το μοναδικό μέσο επικοινωνίας. Επίσης καλό είναι να προταθούν και μερικά θέματα από αυτούς που θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν. Spread the word!


Καλό θα ήταν να μην γίνετε με ειδοποίηση 2 ημερών μονάχα.....

----------


## socrates

Δεν διαφωνώ αλλά μακάρι να ήξερα τις υποχρεώσεις μου πιο νωρίς να μπορούσα να το κανονίσω διαφορετικά! 
Προτιμώ 2ημερών ειδοποίηση παρά ακύρωση τελευταίας στιγμής.

----------


## Myname

θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και γω εκεί...

----------


## tritsako

Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα, μπορεί να έρθω με μπλοκ μεγάλο για σημειώσεις.

----------


## pthomop1

1 θέση παρακαλώ.

Χρειάζεται πέρα από μπλοκ σημειώσεων τίποτε άλλο που θα βοηθούσε? πχ λαπτοπ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## socrates

Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν μπλοκ σημειώσεων... laptop προαιρετικά (προσοχή στο λειτουργικό γιατί έχω μια αλλεργία στα vista)!

Καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις και απορίες. Κάντε μια λίστα!

----------


## pthomop1

ΟΚ  ::  no svista!!!

απορειες υπάρχουν.

θα τα πουμε το απογευμα!

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tritsako

Έχω ένα 411 το οποίο κάθετε μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα του, να το φέρω;
Θα βοηθήσει σε κάτι πολύπλοκο;

----------


## pthomop1

Ευχαριστουμε για την αριστη παρουσιαση, που έλυσε πολλες απορειες εμας των ''νεων''!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά ήταν σήμερα!... Δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω την βοήθεια του Νίκου (badge) και του Αποστόλη (age) οι οποίοι άφησαν τις πίτσες και προσφέρθηκαν οικειοθελώς να δώσουν την δικιά τους νότα στο workshop. Μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή είχαμε ερωτήσεις και πιστεύω ότι οι παρευρισκόμενοι έφυγαν κάτι τις σοφότεροι!

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον το workshop θα επαναληφθεί μία από τις επόμενες Τετάρτες (να εξιλεωθώ και για το short notice) οπότε δηλώστε εδώ όλοι όσοι θέλετε να το παρακολουθήσετε και χάσατε την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Myname

Πολύ εποικοδομητικό και πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε. Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω το παρόν και στα επόμενα.

----------


## pthomop1

> Καλά ήταν σήμερα!... Δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω την βοήθεια του Νίκου (badge) και του Αποστόλη (age) οι οποίοι άφησαν τις πίτσες και προσφέρθηκαν οικειοθελώς να δώσουν την δικιά τους νότα στο workshop. Μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή είχαμε ερωτήσεις και πιστεύω ότι οι παρευρισκόμενοι έφυγαν κάτι τις σοφότεροι!
> 
> Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον το workshop θα επαναληφθεί μία από τις επόμενες Τετάρτες (να εξιλεωθώ και για το short notice) οπότε δηλώστε εδώ όλοι όσοι θέλετε να το παρακολουθήσετε και χάσατε την πρώτη ευκαιρία.



+++++++++++++++

----------


## JB172

Video τραβήχτηκε;

----------


## socrates

> Video τραβήχτηκε;


Next time!  ::  (ζητείται cameraman)

----------


## tritsako

Socrates, Badge και Babba καλημέρα,

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα ωραία και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που μας είπατε.  ::  
Δεν ξέρω αν αναφερθήκατε εχθές, επειδή έπρεπε να αναχωρήσω πριν τελειώση η παρουσίαση, μήπως θα γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο και για Mikrotik firewall και routing;

 ::

----------


## trimitsos

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά...
τόσο καιρό διαβάζω, έμαθα λεπτομέρειες για κάποιο πράγματα που δεν πρόκειται να τα μάθαινα αλλιώς! Ήσασταν πολύκατατοπιστικότατοι!
- Μας λύσατε ότι χαζοαπορίες είχαμε,
- Με βοηθήσατε κ με το routerboard μου που παιδευόμουν τόσες μέρες...

Αν υπήρχε κ κάμερα θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερα... (π.χ. τώρα βλέπω μία παρουσίαση για υπηρεσίες του Socrates :: )

Επίσης αν υπάρξει μάθημα πάνω microtic για αρχάριους φυσικά θα είμαι μέσα.
Μπράβο, Μπράβο, Μπράβο

----------


## θανάσης

> Επίσης αν υπάρξει μάθημα πάνω microtic για αρχάριους φυσικά θα είμαι μέσα.


Αυτό χρειάζομαι και εγώ. Μια συμμετοχή και από μένα για την επόμενη φορά με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Jage

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Video τραβήχτηκε;
> 
> 
> Next time!  (ζητείται cameraman)


φτου....  ::

----------


## Jage

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trimitsos
> 
> Επίσης αν υπάρξει μάθημα πάνω microtic για αρχάριους φυσικά θα είμαι μέσα.
> 
> 
> Αυτό χρειάζομαι και εγώ. Μια συμμετοχή και από μένα για την επόμενη φορά με αυτό το θέμα.


+++

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο στον socrates. όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό 2004 !!

----------


## socrates

Τι έγινε βρε παιδιά... εξαφανίστηκαν οι νέοι... δίνουν την γνώση σε γκιγκάμπιτες flash cards και έχουμε λύσει όλες τις απορίες μας;;;

Για να βλέπω ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## tritsako

κατ'επέκταση από τα παραπάνω που έχω δηλώσει, θα με ενδειέφερε και mikrotik detail matters (π.χ. : logs, dhcp client control, MAC address assigns on dhcp) 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## socrates

Σχετικά με το mikrotik θα σας πρότεινα να κατεβάστε μια πολύ καλή παρουσίαση του ngia.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Σχετικά με το mikrotik θα σας πρότεινα να κατεβάστε μια πολύ καλή παρουσίαση του ngia.


Και μετά να περάσετε την Τετάρτη από την λέσχη να συζητήσουμε τις απορίες σας  ::

----------


## tritsako

Thank you.  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Ένα workshop για 
"κατασκευή TARATSOPC Απο την αρχή + ρυθίσεις" (με Mikrotik)
υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε???

----------


## harrylaos

> Ένα workshop για 
> "κατασκευή TARATSOPC Απο την αρχή + ρυθίσεις" (με Mikrotik)
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε???


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## trimitsos

Γιατί είναι αστείο???
δεν το έπιασα???
please explain!

----------


## Jage

> Ένα workshop για 
> "κατασκευή TARATSOPC Απο την αρχή + ρυθίσεις" (με Mikrotik)
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε???


+++

----------


## socrates

Ήρεμα! Μην αρπάζεστε τόσο εύκολα...

Δεν είναι αστείο... στο 4ο κουτί που πέρασε από τα χέρια μου κάθε κατασκευή γινόταν και καλύτερη.
Βέβαια από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει standard στις κατασκευές, αφού ο καθένας προσπαθεί να φτιάξει κάτι με τα υλικά/συσκευές, τα εργαλεία, και το χώρο που διαθέτει για να καλύψει τις δικές του ανάγκες.

Πέρνα μια μέρα από τον Σύλλογο και αρκετοί θα σου πουν πως μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κουτί σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου ανάγκες.

Τώρα σχετικά με το mikrotik θα μπορούσε να γίνει ένα workshop αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον πάντα. Ακόμα και να δείξουμε πράγματα person to person σε όσους θέλουν να μάθουν. Πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετά tutorials τα οποία βοηθούν αρκετά στην κατανόηση του. Σημαντική προαπαίτηση για την κατανόηση του mikrotik είναι η γνώση της θεωρείας δικτύων (ασύρματων και μη).

----------


## trimitsos

δεν αρπάχτηκε κανείς (o Χαρίλαος μια χαρά παιδί είναι). είπα "please" μπας κ υπήρχε όντως λόγος που το έλεγε!

πάντως ένα workshop για "hardware customization" ανεξαρτήτως αναγκών θα βοηθήσει πολούς! 
(το software(mikrotik) setup το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι θα χρειαστεί επίσης!)
π.χ. πώς να σετάρουμε μια compact flash με τα απαραίτητα αρχεία, τί drivers χρειάζονται οι κάρτες κ άλλα τέτοια γενικά!
ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητα να φτιάξουμε ένα Συγκεκριμένου είδους ταρατσοPC

για παράδειγμα έχω εγώ απορρίες χαζές του στυλ!
- η κάρτα γραφικών χρειάζεται? ποιές είναι οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις σε υλικό?
- το BIOS θέλει συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις του στυλ "wake-on-LAN"
- το RouterOS αναγνωρίζει όλες τις PCI καρτούλες, ή χρειάζονται κ drivers!

----------


## socrates

> ...
> για παράδειγμα έχω εγώ απορρίες χαζές του στυλ!
> 1.- η κάρτα γραφικών χρειάζεται? ποιές είναι οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις σε υλικό?
> 2.- το BIOS θέλει συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις του στυλ "wake-on-LAN"
> 3.- το RouterOS αναγνωρίζει όλες τις PCI καρτούλες, ή χρειάζονται κ drivers!


Καλό είναι να γίνονται που και που τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και κυρίως να αναζητάτε τις απαντήσεις ακόμα και στο ίδιο το forum.

1. Χρειάζεται για να κάνεις τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις στο BIOS και να διαγνώσεις το πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση που το μηχάνημα σταματήσει να ανταποκρίνεται ή έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί τα interfaces που σου δίνουν πρόσβαση στον router (LAN ή wireless). Έμφαση στην CPU ανάλογα με τα links που έχεις ή σκοπεύεις να βάλεις, μικρές απαιτήσεις σε δίσκο (μπορεί άνετα να παίξει και με CF κάρτα 128ΜΒ), 256ΜΒ μνήμη, προσοχή στην επιλογή της συνολικής τροφοδοσίας και σε τροφοδοσία / PCI slot. 

2. Βγάζεις ότι περιττό δεν χρειάζεται και δεσμεύει IRQs κλπ, αφαιρείς τον έλεγχο για ύπαρξη πληκτρολογίου και οθόνης, και βάζεις να επανέρχεται μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος. Το wake-on-lan και άλλες λύσεις μέχρι ενεργοποίηση με κλήση από τηλέφωνο εξαρτάται με την πρόσβαση που έχεις στον router. Λύσεις - πατέντες υπάρχουν πολλές.

3. http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Supported_Hardware

----------


## Jage

> πάντως ένα workshop για "hardware customization" ανεξαρτήτως αναγκών θα βοηθήσει πολούς! 
> (το software(mikrotik) setup το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι θα χρειαστεί επίσης!)
> π.χ. πώς να σετάρουμε μια compact flash με τα απαραίτητα αρχεία, τί drivers χρειάζονται οι κάρτες κ άλλα τέτοια γενικά!
> ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητα να φτιάξουμε ένα Συγκεκριμένου είδους ταρατσοPC


Αυτό ακριβώς θα έλεγα. Για μας τους νέους και άπειρους θα ήταν ότι το καλύτερο μια τέτοια παρουσίαση για στήσιμο MikroTik (ρυθμίσεις , παραδείγματα κλπ) είτε σε ταρατσο-pc είτε σε embedded συσκευές.

Φιλικά.

----------


## trimitsos

Μα τα embended είναι ήδη harware customised...
μόνο ένα operating system (RouterOS) θέλουν μέσω Netinstaller.
ούτε compact flash έχουν, ούτε PC-bios, ούτε συμβατότητες με κάρτες PCI κλπ. 
τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων δικτύου κατά περίπτωση μέσω Winbox ή κονσόλας (δλδ τρελό διάβασμα) 

Αυτό το είχα ζητήσει κ παλιότερα, μου υποδείχθηκαν διάφορα tutorial Που με βοήθησαν κάπως!
επειδή είναι πολύ γενικό αυτό όμως δε πρόκειται κάποιος να κάτσει να εξιγεί απο την αρχή το winbox και τα δίκτυα πως λειτουργούν! ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩ!  :: 
εγώ ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω κ να σου πω ότι ξέρω, αν κ δε νομίζω να μάθεις κ πολλά από εμένα ….. χιχιχιχι

----------


## Jage

ΟΚ , απλά στο thread αυτό δηλώνουμε συμμετοχή για πιθανές βασικές απορίες που μπορούν να επιλυθούν μέσω μεγαλυτέρων και πιο έμπειρων (ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος)

Εννοείται πως κανείς δεν γεννήθηκε και να τα ξέρει εξαρχής. Αλλιώς θα ήμασταν όλοι γνώστες των πάντων και δεν θα υπήρχε νοήμα διαδώσης της γνώσης σου με άλλους.  ::

----------


## trimitsos

+ μαζί σου!  ::

----------


## trimitsos

Κανα Workshop για κατασκευή μιας απλής omni κεραίας θα κάνουμε???

----------


## tritsako

Αυτο το θέμα νομίζω ότι άπτεται ενός γενικότερου workshop κεραιοκαταστάσεων.

Καλή ιδέα, αν και δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο, έστω και για πηραματισμό.

----------


## trimitsos

και για feederακια δεν θα με χαλoύσε...
στους 2,4 κ 5,2 Ghz

----------


## socrates

Αν ψάξετε το forum θα βρείτε ήδη πολλές και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά.

Στο παρελθόν έχουμε κάνει 4-5 workshop κατασκευής κεραιών... από αυτά και για αυτά έχουν δημιουργηθεί οδηγοί που αναλύουν την διαδικασία κατασκευής βήμα βήμα ειδικά για τις omni.

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=21180&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33888

Σχετικά με τα feeder η κατασκευή τους έχει λίγο πολύ τυποποιηθεί. O nvak θα μπορούσε πιστεύω να δώσει feeder σε μορφή kit για όποιον θέλει να πειραματιστεί, αλλά από όσο γνωρίζω η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία πλέον τα προμηθεύεται έτοιμα προς χρήση. Επίσης υπάρχουν οι διαστάσεις και για τα feeder που φτιάχνει o nvak αλλά και για feeder του εμπορίου (δείτε συνημμένα) που πάνω σε αυτές μπορεί να βασιστεί κάποιος για δικές του τελείως κατασκευές.

Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει καλυφθεί επαρκώς και υπάρχει υλικό για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν την κατασκευή τους. Αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε απορία σχετική που δεν καλύπτεται υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος που μπορεί να δώσει απαντήσεις όπως για παράδειγμα στο topic για στεγανοποίηση των feeders. 

πχ.
Feeders και υγρασία: viewtopic.php?f=24&t=36775

----------

